# Job



## Pradeepbailey (Mar 2, 2020)

Look for a job of Chef in Sydney


----------



## daseder (12 mo ago)

What kind of cuisine do you specialize in?


----------



## Farstud (12 mo ago)

Finding a job of a Chef in Sydney is not so difficult. There are many establishments, cafes, bars, restaurants in the city, as it is a tourist destination. However, I think you should submit your resume to Australian job search sites or search for ads on Facebook. Sending a resume, of course, is only half the battle. The most important thing is an interview, where you may be asked to demonstrate your abilities. Be prepared for anything. I advise you to read some tips on https://jobsandcareer.tips/hard-skills-vs-soft-skills/. The main thing is to tune in and be confident in your abilities. Good luck!


----------

